# Shark alert St. Joe



## speedcop (Jun 28, 2014)

my friends  went to st. joe in kyaks today and had three 7-9 ft. bull sharks almost brush their vessels. 3-4 ft of water near pig island. He said the visitors cut a lot of folks scallop trip short, including theirs. Ya'll be careful. You know when you step in salt water you become part of the food chain!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 29, 2014)

Sounds like a good time to go fishing!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 29, 2014)

Sounds like somebody found a good scalloping spot


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 30, 2014)

So how was the actual scalloping?  We're thinking of going this weekend.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jun 30, 2014)

That must have been what I felt bump my leg when I was focused on finding scallops.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jun 30, 2014)

When I first read this my initial reaction was it was a bit alarmist ( how did they know they were bull sharks)but last week I spent five days/four nights paddling a kayak around the bay, six to eight hours at a time. I've always caught a small shark or two when fishing here over the years whether bay or surf but I gotta say, the number of sharks I saw in 2 - 3 feet of water caught my attention. I'm talking four to six footers with one I saw on the edge of a grass flat in about three feet of water that really pushed up a wake. Didn't get a good look at the fish so don't know how long he was but it was impressive and in the middle of the day. Never been shark scared but it did give me pause and reconsidering wade fishing above my knees. especially at night.


----------



## speedcop (Jun 30, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> So how was the actual scalloping?  We're thinking of going this weekend.



they got  3 gals. in the shell  between the two of them but quit when the sharks showed up


----------



## speedcop (Jun 30, 2014)

Tugboat1 said:


> When I first read this my initial reaction was it was a bit alarmist ( how did they know they were bull sharks)but last week I spent five days/four nights paddling a kayak around the bay, six to eight hours at a time. I've always caught a small shark or two when fishing here over the years whether bay or surf but I gotta say, the number of sharks I saw in 2 - 3 feet of water caught my attention. I'm talking four to six footers with one I saw on the edge of a grass flat in about three feet of water that really pushed up a wake. Didn't get a good look at the fish so don't know how long he was but it was impressive and in the middle of the day. Never been shark scared but it did give me pause and reconsidering wade fishing above my knees. especially at night.



they got some pretty good footage of them circling their kayaks. One of my friends started to slap on the side of his kayak to run them off but found out quickly that attracted them. They started paddling to shore and he said the three amigos followed them a good ways before breaking off.


----------



## 56willysnut (Jul 2, 2014)

The guys in the grey suits always try to spoil the scalloping


----------

